# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  ::|[ مُسَآبَقّةْ (آجّ ـمَلُ) صُّوُرَهًـ ]|::

## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلآمـ ع ـليكمـ وَِ آلرح ـمهـ .. 


مـ س ـآئكمـ* /* ص ـبآحكمـ ج ـودً وَ رح ـمهـ .. 


*.* 


*.* 


*.* 


 

تـ ح ـية مـ ع ـطرة لـ ج ـميع آع ـضائنآ آلكرآمـ .. 

فكرهـ ج ـديده يتمـ طرح ـهآ لكم مِن قبل مـ ش ـرفي آلقـ س ـم .. 

وهي مـ س ـآبقة } آج ـمل ص ـورهـ { .. 

على آمل أن تبـ ع ـث لديكم بروح آلـ ح ـمآس وَ آلتـ ش ـجيع ،، 

و لتنـ ش ـيط آلقـ س ـم آكثر .. 




*.* 




*.* 





 



*×* فكرة آلمـ س ـابقهـ *:*

 

يتم طرح طلب للـ ص ـور آلتـ ص ـميم مره كل إس ـبوعين ،، 

و آلمطلوب وض ـع موض ـوع منفـ ص ـل للطلب يـ ح ـتوي على آلـ ص ـور الطلوبه للأس ـبوع .. 

وس ـيتم إخ ـتيآر الفآئز بـ ح ـسب آلردود على آلموض ـوع وَ رأي آلمـ ش ـرفين .. 

( س ـيكون هُنـآك وس ـآمـ للفآئز وَ بطآقة س ـوآ هدية ) .. 

 
*.*
 


*.*
 


*.* 






 


*** ش ـروـوط آلمـ س ـابقهـ *:*

 

- ع ـدمـ وض ـع ص ـور تـ خ ـدش آلدين الأس ـلآمي أو الـ ح ـياء بـ ص ـوره ع ـآمهـ .. 

- ع ـدمـ وض ـع ص ـور تـ ح ـتوي على روآبط موآقع أو منتديآت أخ ـرى .. 

- ع ـدمـ وض ـع آلـ ص ـور ذآت المقآس آلـ ص ـغير .. 

- كل ع ـضو يطرح موض ـوع آلطلب يـ ج ـب أن يـ ح ـتوي آلـ ع ـنوآن على ( مـ ش ـآركتي للمـ س ـآبقهـ ) 
يـ ض ـيفه لآي ع ـنوآن يريدهـ أو بدون .. 

- لآ يقل وَ لآ يزيد ع ـدد آلـ ص ـور آلمـ ش ـترك بهآ عن عـــ 10 ـشر ص ـور .. 


*.*
 


*.* 



*.* 






 
آلمـ ج ـآل مفتوح للـ ج ـميع .. 

تمنيآتنا تفآع ـلكمـ وَ مـ ش ـآركاتكم مـ ع ـنآ .. 

*-* مـ ش ـرفي آلقـ س ـمـ *-*  



*.* 



*.*
 




 




دمتمـ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله 
فكررره مررره حليوووه 
وان شااء الله فيهااا تفاعل وحماااس من الجميييع 
وان شااء الله نقدر نحصل ع الصور :)
وننتظر منك طرررح الطلب >> عاااد مو اتسويه صعب هع 
بالانتظااار 
.
.
.
تسلمي غلاااتووو ع المجهود 
موفقين جميييع لكل خير ياااااارب
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا  


يعطيكم العافية  

على الافكار الحلوا  

موفقين  

دمتم بخير وسعاده

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحب ..~!!*
*طرح رووعهـ ...!*
*وسيتم المشآآركه بإذن الله ..*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه  ..~*
*لآعدم ..* 
*سي يوو ..~!*
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ماشاء الله ...الفكرة جداً رراائعة ..

 تُحيي في الاعضاء روح المُنافسة وفي القسم روح العطاء والنشاط  :)

اتمنى أن يكون هناك تفاعل من قِبَل الجميع بإذن الله تعالى


يعطيكم العافية جميعاً...

وعساكم ع القوة دوم ياارب..

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طـرح رائع حبيبتي شواقه

تسلمي أياديكم كلكم

ـتحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..

يعطيك العآآفية اختي شوآآقة ع الطرح الراآئـع جدآآ...

واتمنى ان نرى تفاعل الجمييع..

تحياتي..

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـآء آلـ خ ـير .. 


تـ س ـلمون لي ح ـبآيبي على تـ ع ـطير آلمتـ ص ـفح بـ ش ـذى توآج ـدكم ،، ونور مـ ش ـآركاتكم .. 

لآ ع ـدمتكم ج ـميعاً يآررررب .. 


*.* 


*.* 


طلبنـآ الآول ،، رآح يكون بـ س ـيط وَ خ ـفيف ع ـليكم وآيد ،، 

( ص ـور آطفـآل للتـ ص ـميمـ ) .. 

آلمـ ش ـآركه مفتوح ـه للـ ج ـميع ،، 

وع ـندكم وقت كـآفي لـ ج ـمع آلـ ص ـور و آلمـ ش ـآركه بها .. 

آتمنى تنورونا بتفآع ـلكمـ .. 

ولآ تنـ س ـون آلتقيد بآلـ ش ـرووط ^_^ .. 




دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
احلى طلب من اغلااا شوااق 
طلبك مرره حلووو 
وعندي بجهااازي كثير منهم ^_^
وان شاء الله راح الموضوع بأقرب فرصه ..~
يسلمووو ع مجهووودك غلااا
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا*
*مساابقه حلووه*
*الفكره احلى*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه*
*وان شاء الله اكون من المتساابقين* 
*دمتما بالف خير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا  
تسلمي شواقة 
على الاختيار الروعه  
موفقين  
دمتي بود

----------


## ABU A7MED

مووضوع جميل جدا

وان شاء الله سيتم المشاركة 

يعظيكم ألف عافية على المجهودات

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحب ..!~
تمـ سدح المشآركه ..~
هنـآ .. 
يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~
سي يوو ..
كبريآء ..~!

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ما شااء الله عليك شوااقة .. فكرة حلووة 

إنشــاء الله أشترك فيهاا ..

دمتم بروح الإبداع *_^

تحيــاتي

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين يا شبل الطفوف
الفكره مره حلوه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

طرح جميل جدا
يعطيك العافية على أبداعاتك الرائعة

----------


## شوق المحبة

آلـ س ـلآم ع ـليكم و آلرح ـمه ..



مـ س ـآئكم خ ـير  وَ ج ـودً من الرح ـمن ..


ش ـكراً ج ـزيلاً لـ ح ـضوركم آلـ ع ـذب ..


ونور مـ ش ـآركاتكم آلطيبه ..


دع ـوآتي لكم بآلموفقيه ..


لآ ع ـدمنآ روح ـكم آلمـ ش ـجعه ..




دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

شــواقة حبيبتي .. بغيت اسألك .. متى تنتهي المسـابقة ؟؟

بالتوفيق ,,

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> شــواقة حبيبتي .. بغيت اسألك .. متى تنتهي المسـابقة ؟؟
> 
> بالتوفيق ,,
> 
> تحياتي



 
اهلا اختي سجينة...

المسآبقة من المفترض انتهت..

يمكن شوآآقه ظروفهآ منعتهآ من الحضوور..

وعذرآ ع اللقآفه..

تحياآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

السلآم ع ـليكم ورح ـمة الله وبركآته...

شوق المح ـبة تعتذر عن الحضور بسبب ظروفهآ...

شآهدنآ في بدآية المسآبقة صور كثيرة ورآئعة جدا تحت عنوآن:

( ص ـور آطفـآل للتـ ص ـميمـ )

واستمتعنآ بوجود مشآركآت رآئعة وتفآعل جميل

عدد اللي شآركوآ معآنا 11 مشآركـة وهم:<<مآفيه ولآ مشآآرك :weird: 

1-شذى الزهرآء
2-شمعة الوآدي
3-أسيرة شوق
4-عيون م زجآج
5-رحلة الودآع
6-سجينة الآهآت
7-أميرة بإحسآسي
8-Sweet magic
9-Habit Roman
10-عوامية صفوآنية
11-قمر دنيآي

وكآنت ج ـميع المشآركآت رآآئعة

وكآن الفوز هذه المره من نصيب الأخ ـت

التي تألقت في الطرح واختيآر الصور 

هي:

{ع ـوآمية صفوآنية}

مبآرك لكِ اختي

تستحقي الفوز وبج ـدآره...

سيتم إرسآل البطآقة في تقييم..

وشكرآ لكل من شآركنا وحظ أوفر لهم إن شآء الله..

انتظرونآ يوم الأربعآء في طلب جديد

تح ـيآتي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

ألف مبروووك عوامية حبيبتي تستاهلي كل الخير... 

كل الشكر لكل من وضع لبِنة لحجر أساس

وساهم في بناء دعائم هذه المسابقة الراائعة ... 

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله ومقضية حوائجكم.بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين .. 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

ألف ألف مبروك حبيبتي عواميه صفوانيه تستاهلين الفوز والله

وشكرا لكم 
نحن بنتظار الطلب الاخر 
تحياتي 
أختكم 
Habit Roman

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
 :huh:   :weird:   :huh: 
 :huh:   امممم ترى لوو ما دخلت اول ع التقاااييم كان ما دريت بالسالفه 
وما شفت الإ أرقام في التقييم قلت ويش صااااير خخخ  :toung: 
 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:  بصرااااحه اخجلتم تواااضعي  :bigsmile: 
وبصراااحه ما كنت متوقعه الفووز بالمسابقه بس حبيت اشااارك في القسم  :in_love: 
واصلاً ما كنت ادري انها فيهااا جوائز بعد بجد  :embarrest: 

ومشكووور اخووي شبل الطفوف ع الجهووود
واشكررر الغلاااا اللي وحشتناااا شوق المحبه على هيك مسابقه روووعهوالتي تبعث روووح التفاعل بين الأعضاااء 
واشكرررر كل من سااااهم في هذه المسابقه..~
 وكل من اناااار متصفحي :)
واشكرررر غلااااتي دمعة على السطور و الغلاااا حبة رمان 
ع التبريك لا خلا ولا عدم فيكم الخيرررر والبركه الله يبارررك في حياااتكم جميييع ياااااارب
وان شااااااء يحالفكم الحظ في الفوز بالمسابقه الجديده 
{ بإنتظااار الطلب الجديد }
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
وقضى الله لكم جميييع حواائجكم 
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ألــف ألف مبرووك حبيتي عواامية ..

تستااهلين خـير غنااتـي

الله يوفقك لكـل خير

ويعطيكم ألف عاافية القائمين على المسابقة

تحيااتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مـ س ـآء آلـ خ ـير ..



شكرا لكم على التوآجد الرائع،، وعلى مشـآركاتكم الرووعه ..

اسعدنا تفآعلكم.. 




*.* 


*.* 


طلبنـآ الثآني ،، هالمرة بنغادر البشر وبنتجه للنبات،، 

( ص ـور ورد للتـ ص ـميمـ ) .. 

 كالع ـآدة آلمـ ش ـآركه مفتوح ـه للـ ج ـميع ،، 

وع ـندكم وقت كـآفي لـ ج ـمع آلـ ص ـور و آلمـ ش ـآركه بها .. 

آتمنى تنورونا بتفآع ـلكمـ .. 

ولآ تنـ س ـون آلتقيد بآلـ ش ـرووط ^_^ .. :toung:  





تـ ح ـياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

طلـب حلوو .. وإنشـاء الـله أطرح مشاركتي بأقرب وقت ..

يعطيك ألف عاافية عالمجهود 

وترجع لنا شوواقـة بالسلامة ..

ألف تحية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الله يباررك فيك غناتي سجوونه لا خلا ولا عدم
موفقه لكل خير 

والطلب الجديد حلوووو مررره
وان شاء الله نقدر نلبي هالطلب :)
واتمنى الفوووز للجميع 
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## كبرياء

*إأن شـآلله إأتوآجد هالمره بالمشآركه ..~*
*سي يوو*

----------


## Hussain.T

السلآم ع ـليكم ورح ـمة الله وبركآته...

اهلا بكم مجددا في نتائج المسابقة..
شآهدنآ في هذه المسآبقة صور ورآئعة جدا تحت عنوآن:
( ص ـور ورد للتـ ص ـميمـ)
واستمتعنآ بوجود مشآركآت رآئعة 
عدد اللي شآركوآ معآنا 5 مشآركـات وهم: 
1-شذى الزهرآء
2-أسيرة شوق
3-Sweet magic
4-Habit Roman
5-KIpRyAa ..}!~

وكآنت ج ـميع المشآركآت رآآئعة
وكآن الفوز هذه المره من نصيب الأخ ـت
التي تألقت في الطرح واختيآر الصور
<<وصرآحة صورها كآنت رووعه 
هي:
{KIpRyAa ..}!~}
مبآرك لكِ اختي
تستحقي الفوز وبج ـدآره...
سيتم إرسآل البطآقة في تقييم..
وشكرآ لكل من شآركنا وحظ أوفر لهم إن شآء الله..

تح ـيآتي..

----------


## Hussain.T

سيتم تأجيل الطلب القآدم الى ما بعد الاختبارات<<اقصد الاجازة  :toung: 

تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله

ألف ألف مبروك وتستاهلين ألف خير
KIpRyAa ..}!~
ذوقك جداً راقي حبيبتي تستاهلين كل خير

تحياتي لك

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإحب ..~*
*دآخله أسير وتفآجأت ههههه ...~*
*الله يبآرك فيكم ..* 
*ثآنكسس ع الوسسسـآم ..* 
*ويعطيكـم ربي ألف عآفيه ..* 
*إأسألكم الدعآإء ..!*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

كبريااائي بالعافيه عليك الوسااام   :embarrest: 
ما حالفنا الحظ بالدخول في المسابقه للطلب السابق 
>> قاامت تتعذر هنا بعد خخخ
وبإنتظااااار الطلب الجديد 
بعد الامتحانات وبالتووفيق للجميييييع ياارب
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## أموله

ننتظر

----------


## Hussain.T

إن شآء الله من الأسبوع القآدم يوم الثلآثآء نبدأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا ابدأوا وينكم شباب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يلآلآ شبل نبغى المسابقة ترجع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مسابقة رائعة 
أتمنى عودتها بأسرع وقت

----------

